
Imgix is down again - sitepodmatt
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.imgix.com&#x2F;<p>imgix is down again - 2hr+ outage and growing, only minimal details<p>What&#x27;s the quickest image CDN ~plugin replacement? Something we can append w&#x2F;h querystring and sign the URLs. We&#x27;ve been patient since April with all CEO promises (it&#x27;s all going to change my friend, we&#x27;re sorry and we&#x27;ll be great again) but too many significant downtimes is not on, we don&#x27;t believe they have the require devops skills no longer. We have more issues with imgix than anything else, patience exhausted, real explanations never anywhere to be seen.
======
dmitrymukhin
Cloudinary, Uploadcare, Filestack, Transloadit

Open source Thumbor.

